# Lizard caresheets.



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Heres a link to lots of caresheets. They are only very brief and don't give enough detail to care for them, but they give a general idea to their requirements. There are alot of nice looking lizards to choose from. If you have already seent he site i really don't care so don't post a reply telling me.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

LOL, you forgot to add the link!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that was weird, i checked the link after i did it and it worked, its fixed now anyway.


----------

